# Looking for an embroidery machine that can do snapback hats



## apebeast (Sep 10, 2014)

Hi,

I'm fairly new to embroidery. I am wondering if it's possible for this machine to embroider on a snapback hat: Brother PE-500 Embroidery Machine .

I saw some videos online and it seems difficult to "hoop" a snapback hat on the machine itself. I also saw big machines such as the brother pr1000, which I'm assuming is very costly.

If possible, has anyone done snapback hats on affordable embroidery machines? If so, what are some best practices? Thanks in advance!


----------



## NiceThreadsLLC (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi,
I probably wouldn't try it on that machine. I don't really have any experience with the smaller home machines, but they look like they just want to do small-ish flat embroidery. Ideally you would want a machine that's designed to work with hats. The pr1000 looks like a much better choice, but I have no practical experience with that machine. Personally I would recommend zsk or melco (I've run snap backs on both without problems) but they are orders of magnitude more expensive than the pe500. 
To keep it cheap it might be best to outsource it until the demand warrants the investment of a bigger machine to bring it in house.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Hats can be an adventure on any machine but I think it's a an exercise in futility on the machine you indicated. Single needle machines are meant almost exclusively for flats... The small Brother/Babylock machines should be able to handle most caps. I haven't found any that we couldn't handle yet other than maybe bucket hats.


----------

